# Physical & Aptitude Test Specific Questions



## carmen13 (12 Jun 2011)

I'm going for my one day processing (aptitude test, physical and interview) on the 28th of this month, and i just have a few specific questions i was wondering if you could answer for me, i would be very appreciative.

1) First question is for example the minimum requirement i read on forces.net to achieve for a chin up for a female was 2. I was just wondering if i am unable to do 2 chin ups but i pass everything else (push-ups,sit-ups etc.) does that mean i flat out fail?

2) For the physical lets say the minimum requirement for sit-ups is 15 for a female which it is, but i can do 40 will they take that into consideration and mark that down, or do they just check you off for doing the minimum and only caring about that? So is it better to do more or not?

3) I read somewhere that you have to wait after your 2.4 run until your heart rate drops back to 100bpm. Do they stop the timer after this is achieved or right after i finish running?

4) My last question is about the aptitude test, correct me if i am wrong but i thought i read somewhere that if someone going in for infantry gets a 18/60 mark that is enough to get in. I was just wondering if anyone knew the type of mark i would need going in for a signal operator and a weapons technician. 

Thank you very much for any replies, these questions have been bugging me laity.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2011)

You are joining the reserves i take it as there is no physical fitness testing in the Regular force recruiting process.



			
				carmen13 said:
			
		

> 1) First question is for example the minimum requirement i read on forces.net to achieve for a chin up for a female was 2. I was just wondering if i am unable to do 2 chin ups but i pass everything else (push-ups,sit-ups etc.) does that mean i flat out fail?



There is no chinups on the fitness test. However, failing any element of the fitness test constitutes a fail for the entire test.


----------



## carmen13 (12 Jun 2011)

http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf

This is where i got my information from, and i'm joining the regular forces not the reserves. I'm full time.

It does say for Applicants to the Canadian Forces Primary Reserve, does that mean they only test people going into the reserves? So my physical training will only begin in BMQ? The recruiter said that i need to bring t-shirt and shorts so i thought i'd be doing exercises. I apologize for my confusion on the subject.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Jun 2011)

carmen13 said:
			
		

> So my physical training will only begin in BMQ?



You will be tested shortly after arriving at recruit school.




			
				carmen13 said:
			
		

> http://cdn.forces.ca/_PDF2010/fitnessresv_en.pdf
> 
> This is where i got my information from, and i'm joining the regular forces not the reserves. I'm full time.



If you are joining the Regular force, why would you read a document clearly meant for reserves and think it applies to you ?


----------



## carmen13 (12 Jun 2011)

My mistake, but thank you for clearing that up.


----------



## Romanmaz (12 Jun 2011)

> 1) First question is for example the minimum requirement i read on forces.net to achieve for a chin up for a female was 2. I was just wondering if i am unable to do 2 chin ups but i pass everything else (push-ups,sit-ups etc.) does that mean i flat out fail?


There is no requirement for chin-ups on the express test. 


> 4) My last question is about the aptitude test, correct me if i am wrong but i thought i read somewhere that if someone going in for infantry gets a 18/60 mark that is enough to get in. I was just wondering if anyone knew the type of mark i would need going in for a signal operator and a weapons technician.


I don't know were you read that but an 18/60 is a fail, you would not be qualified to tie your own shoes with a score like that  :nod: I'm assuming all you would need is a pass and a Gr.10 level education to meet the minimum requirements based on the NCM
job requirements layout, however it is extremely competitive so you should be aiming higher then the minimum requirements. Also, I believe both of those trades are officially closed for '11 .


----------



## Ludoc (12 Jun 2011)

carmen13 said:
			
		

> 2) For the physical lets say the minimum requirement for sit-ups is 15 for a female which it is, but i can do 40 will they take that into consideration and mark that down, or do they just check you off for doing the minimum and only caring about that? So is it better to do more or not?



Surpassing the standard will always be noticed, keep that in mind through out your career. After you leave the training system, if you do well enough on one of the yearly Express Tests you may be exempt from doing the next year's.



> 4) My last question is about the aptitude test, correct me if i am wrong but i thought i read somewhere that if someone going in for infantry gets a 18/60 mark that is enough to get in. I was just wondering if anyone knew the type of mark i would need going in for a signal operator and a weapons technician.



Sig Op requires a mark of 40. However, Sig Op will shortly cease to exist as a trade and be replaced by ACISS. ACISS will also require at least a 40 on the CFAT to enter the trade.


----------



## carmen13 (13 Jun 2011)

Ludoc said:
			
		

> Surpassing the standard will always be noticed, keep that in mind through out your career. After you leave the training system, if you do well enough on one of the yearly Express Tests you may be exempt from doing the next year's.
> 
> Sig Op requires a mark of 40. However, Sig Op will shortly cease to exist as a trade and be replaced by ACISS. ACISS will also require at least a 40 on the CFAT to enter the trade.



So what job duties would a  ACISS entail? Whats the difference between a sig op and a  ACISS? I'll probably just google this before you get the chance to reply.



			
				Romanmaz said:
			
		

> There is no requirement for chin-ups on the express test. I don't know were you read that but an 18/60 is a fail, you would not be qualified to tie your own shoes with a score like that  :nod: I'm assuming all you would need is a pass and a Gr.10 level education to meet the minimum requirements based on the NCM
> job requirements layout, however it is extremely competitive so you should be aiming higher then the minimum requirements. Also, I believe both of those trades are officially closed for '11 .



I read someone's post on this site say the 18/60. But thanks for clearing that up. As for those jobs being closed i just checked the website forces.ca and it did say that they're not taking applications for weapons tech and sig op is accepting applicants but isn't a high demand job no more but the recruiter checked to see if they were closed before he booked my one day processing date, so i would think he would tell me if i could no longer get in for those jobs? I just don't understand because i changed my inital jobs so i could get in faster and now the jobs i originally picked are more available, and the ones i changed arn't? Or are they still available to me?


----------



## Ludoc (13 Jun 2011)

A bunch of Sigs trades are being rolled into one super trade. The ACISS trade will replace Sig Op, Lineman and LCIS Tech. 

Once through the initial training ACISS pers will be employed in a tac rad job while being exposed to the line, tech and IS sides of the trade. The opportunity will then be there to specialize in what you wish, depending of course on the person's aptitude and the needs of the CF to fill certain roles. The advantage being you will now be able to work your field a little bit and see what you enjoy doing before locking yourself on a career path. I very much enjoy being a Sig Op (ACISS Core) but know various people that wish they could go back in time to switch their choice to Tech or Lineman now that they know what it is those guys (and girls) do.

It is a very ambitious project and I won't lie to you, there will a lot of teething problems as it is brought on line. You'll probably see a bunch of that spill onto these boards but the good news is you shouldn't experience much of it. By the time you go through the acceptance procedure, basic training, get your 404s, goto BMQ(L) and get posted to the unit most problems will be ironed out.


----------



## Nauticus (13 Jun 2011)

carmen13 said:
			
		

> I read someone's post on this site say the 18/60. But thanks for clearing that up. As for those jobs being closed i just checked the website forces.ca and it did say that they're not taking applications for weapons tech and sig op is accepting applicants but isn't a high demand job no more but the recruiter checked to see if they were closed before he booked my one day processing date, so i would think he would tell me if i could no longer get in for those jobs? I just don't understand because i changed my inital jobs so i could get in faster and now the jobs i originally picked are more available, and the ones i changed arn't? Or are they still available to me?


Talk to your recruiting centre.


----------



## Crazy Rich (3 Nov 2011)

I was hoping to find some help or guidence for my current situation regarding the aptitude test, I'll use this thread so I don't have to create a whole new one.

The back story is I've always wanted to be a soldier since I was 12, inspired by my great uncle who served with the Toronto Scottish Regiment in WW2 and went from the Battle of Britain to Holland (KIA April 05, 1945, grave in Holten Cemetary, Holland).

Anyway, back in January I did the aptitude test the first time and failed. I did it a second time in July this time after lots of studying from the 'Armed Services Vocational Aptitude Battery' and 'Canadian Military, Border Services, Corrections and Security Exams'. Shockingly I failed again, I took it hard and I know it wasn't because of stupidity, my high school marks and honour rolls prove it.

The problem is in order to be considered for a third rewrite I have to go to college, fair enough. But the only college program that has my attention is Police Foundations. I looked at the course outline and there isn't any math, I was told I need to do some sort of math course because math was my biggest short coming.
This is where it got confusing. From my phone call to the recruitment centre in Barrie, Ontario I was told I needed a math course because math was the short coming. But from an e-mail I got from forces.ca it said I only need a diploma, that's it. I e-mailed to ask if the elective course 'accounting' was good enough (at Centennial college electives are mandatory for graduation), I looked around and accounting as an elective course was the only thing math I could find.

I was also wondering if there are other options for a third rewrite besides going to college or university. I'll probably most likely go for Police Foundations to secure my future but if the recruiter on the phone is the one who is right (and not the e-mail) and if accounting isn't good enough a math course I'd have to give up on my dream of being a soldier.

I'll probably phone them tomorrow but I'm looking for answers where ever I can get them.


----------

